# Cattleya warneri f coerulea



## tomp (Jun 18, 2021)

Here is a pretty C. warneri said to be (Carolina x Rasch). The taken in bright sunlight. She’s a little bluer in less bright natural light.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 18, 2021)

very nice


----------



## monocotman (Jun 18, 2021)

Great species!


----------



## abax (Jun 18, 2021)

Hey look at that terrific dorsal. I hope it's not an insult, but these beautiful, fragrant
Catts. always remind me of my high school prom corsages. They're always
spectacular.


----------



## tomp (Jun 19, 2021)

Not an insult at all. As an ever hopeful teenager I saved up my paper route money for a few of those. There was a huge cut flower trade just for that purpose.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 19, 2021)

Lovely colour form!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 23, 2021)

i gave my girl friend a cattleya corsage for our 'high school prom', too!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice blooming!

Tom, did you know warneris are my favorite cattleya species?


----------



## GuRu (Jun 23, 2021)

Very, very elegant flowers. Congrats.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Jun 23, 2021)

Looks big?


----------



## tomp (Jun 24, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Nice blooming!
> 
> Tom, did you know warneris are my favorite cattleya species?


I did not know that but am not surprised. The warneri pictured above was one you recommended from That list I sent.


----------



## tomp (Jun 24, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Looks big?


Yes a good size. 16 cm NS


----------



## terryros (Jun 24, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Nice blooming!
> 
> Tom, did you know warneris are my favorite cattleya species?


Leslie, I have to ask ”why warneri”. I know the Chadwick’s section. They are not easy to find and I only have one (an alba ‘Claire’ x self). How much should I want to find additional good ones?


----------



## tomp (Jun 25, 2021)

Worth looking for good ones. They are pretty elegant.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 26, 2021)

tomp said:


> I did not know that but am not surprised. The warneri pictured above was one you recommended from That list I sent.


Ah I am glad it made it into the purchase list of yours. They are so rewarding because they bloom in summer with the gaskellianas and the purpuratas.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 26, 2021)

terryros said:


> Leslie, I have to ask ”why warneri”. I know the Chadwick’s section. They are not easy to find and I only have one (an alba ‘Claire’ x self). How much should I want to find additional good ones?


Terry, I love warneris for several reasons:

1. They are labiata type flowers that bloom in summer.
2. They are huge flowers at around 15-20 cm.
3. They have 3-6 of these large flowers PER spike/inflorescence when fully matured
4. They are stout bulbs and thick broad leaves
5. They have color forms that are not present in other labiate types like albescence (pink sepals/petals with a WHITE green throat lip, my fave!). Also they have a semiabla mosca called Itabarina that is simply divine.

All these qualities combined (besides the fact that the are very hard to 'procure' esp divisions of well known cultivars) make them number 1 cattleya species for me. 

When I get a chance I will do a showcase of some of the stunning warneris I have.


----------



## terryros (Jun 26, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Terry, I love warneris for several reasons:
> 
> 1. They are labiata type flowers that bloom in summer.
> 2. They are huge flowers at around 15-20 cm.
> ...


Acquiring your plants must have been almost all through purchases/exchanges with private collectors. I don’t find much listed by any of our remaining commercial vendors that sell Cattleyas. Your list of reasons is compelling. The growth habit is nice for the space-limited indoor grower.


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 26, 2021)

terryros said:


> Acquiring your plants must have been almost all through purchases/exchanges with private collectors. I don’t find much listed by any of our remaining commercial vendors that sell Cattleyas. Your list of reasons is compelling. The growth habit is nice for the space-limited indoor grower.


The new Waldor division list that went out yesterday has one ‘Kyleidoscope HCC/AOS’ it looks beautiful, almost like an alba in the photo. I was very tempted, but I have picked up a couple new plants recently, and am quickly running out of space. These unifoliates are space hogs! Perhaps that plant is still available?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 26, 2021)

terryros said:


> Acquiring your plants must have been almost all through purchases/exchanges with private collectors. I don’t find much listed by any of our remaining commercial vendors that sell Cattleyas. Your list of reasons is compelling. The growth habit is nice for the space-limited indoor grower.


You only need one nice one to enjoy!! AWZ has warneri seedlings and imports 2-3 times into US from Brazil. Check them out.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jun 26, 2021)

How would a warneri do through a Wisconsin winter if the plant is grown in a windowsill and there’s forced air heat to deal with? I’d like to try one, but am leery.


----------

